# Recovered from chronic DPDR (Panic attack after smoking weed)



## Theoxcarl (May 29, 2019)

*PUT some happy Music on ( All Stars - Smash Mouth) because you WILL recover.*

YOU WILL FEEL NORMAL AGAIN,

But it will be really hard sometimes.

First I want to say that English is my second language. 
All started at 3th May. (Today is 25 July /// 3 1/2 month with DPDR and pure panic)
My Friends and me tried the first time pot. It was really strong weed. I were in a bad mood because I splitted up with my girlfriend 1 month ago. So after I took 5 big hits I went to the couch with my friends. I was very nervous. 10 minutes later it kicked in. That was the first time I experienced dp and dr. I looked at my friends an it seemed like they were fake or just a hallucination. I freaked out and described this feeling to my friends. Then I just told myself that this is a normal reaction after smoking weed. Later it seemed like ME or my personality were a ball in my body who controls my body. REALY STRANGE 
I tried to laugh about it&#8230;.I also felt like I was trapped in a room (hard to describe)
The next morning I woke up and looked at my friends and told him about my crazy experience. Than I looked at my phone and texted some friends. After a few minutes I wasn't sure if my friends were a hallucination again. I felt pure panic. Additionally I felt kinda fog in my brain. I searched around the internet and quickly found my disorder. The first 5 days after, I had 10 or more panic attacks a day. 
The panic was not constant. It randomly kicked in. But my DPDR were 24/7 with me








The first 4 days were horrible. Brain fog bothered me too but at this moment I thought this was dp too.

MY Symptoms:


I felt like I watch myself doing things
I couldn't recognise me in the mirror 
I couldn't taste normal
I felt numb
I felt like a robort
My voice sounded strange
Everything I saw felt fake
I couldn't understand why people have an identity 
I felt like an alien
People, objects and places seemed unfamiliar
Sounds coming from rooms freaked me out
What helped:


*SPORT - Go to the gym !! 4 times the week*
 
*Eat healthy*
if you want you can take supplements, you can: I took fish oil capsules, zink and vitamin D. 
no much sugar 
many vegetables 
bananas








fruits
*Do not research this anymore*
You can screenshot this and read this over and over again until you get bored to read this
 
Don't log onto any forums to compare yourself to people who haven't even begun to recover.
Don't start doing research on things that might help you to recover even faster. Don't get disappointed when you have a bad day or week; it's happened to everyone who has recovered.I promise that you will recover, but like me and everyone else who has recovered...
you have got to kick your own ass!
Trust me, no matter how much anxiety / dp you feel, no matter how convinced you are that you are somehow 'incapable' of doing the normal things in life again, there is a part of you much, much stronger than all of that, and it wants to recover, so badly.
And all you have to do is get the ball rolling and keep it rolling. Don't make any more excuses.
Not wanting to do something is not a good enough excuse to not do it.
Kick your own ass and live every minute of your life as if you had never felt one shred of anxiety. Do that, and do it consistently, and you will see progress, very soon.
keeping yourself busy, 24/7. It means not sitting around, feeling sorry for yourself. It means keeping your mind focused on productive tasks, all the time. It means reading books / newspapers, learning instruments, playing games, writing emails, going to work, socialising.Don't let any temporary feelings of anxiety stop you from doing a single thing that you want to do. Because when you do these things, even if you do feel anxious at the time, you are teaching your brain that there is nothing to be afraid of.

another important thing is:

-MEET FRIENDS. Get out. Enjoy Life! REALY IMPORTANT

My DPDR faded. I just forgot about it and now I have no clue how it feels to be detached from my body. Now I feel still brain fog sometimes and small parts of depression but its so much better than the dp hell 

this guy explain my situation:






but for some people reality will be a shock. Every recover is different. My Body still try to protect me. Maybe you won't feel this phase after dp. I just relax and I know this will fade too























if I have to be honest, it was the worst thing i ever had 

But you will be stronger.

Ask me anything you want.

And if you really like to read sth about this I would recommend you: http://www.dpmanual.com

This book explains you everything about dp.

* TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF. You will get this.*

*You have to fight. Don't chill with it.*
















Regards

some videos helped me:











EVERYBODY will get out


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

Must be tough having chronic DP for 3 months


----------



## Theoxcarl (May 29, 2019)

DerealizedDutchie said:


> Must be tough having chronic DP for 3 months


yeah was a nightmare. I went to many doctors. But when I got out it was overwhelming.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

This thread is a joke, are you serious dude? You probably felt a bit fuzzy for about 3 months, and now you come up here and tell everyone who had true intense Depersonalization, that this will cure them. You’re an asshole I find this shit offending.


----------



## Justaquickrelieve (Dec 28, 2018)

Aridity said:


> This thread is a joke, are you serious dude? You probably felt a bit fuzzy for about 3 months, and now you come up here and tell everyone who had true intense Depersonalization, that this will cure them. You're an asshole I find this shit offending.


Okay these comments make me sick. People come here to the recovery section to read a recovery story because they give us confidence that we can recover. Yes, even when someone had it for a short time. Why are you ruining this thread? I also think about things about threats but i keep them to myself. This is a community who should support each other and should motivate each other to recover. I't making me sick. Get off of this site then if you can't say someting positive! So many negativity on this site. I'm leaving and i'm going to recover because this whole site is bullshit. Just wanting to leave this here.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Aridity said:


> This thread is a joke, are you serious dude? You probably felt a bit fuzzy for about 3 months, and now you come up here and tell everyone who had true intense Depersonalization, that this will cure them. You're an asshole I find this shit offending.





Justaquickrelieve said:


> Okay these comments make me sick. People come here to the recovery section to read a recovery story because they give us confidence that we can recover. Yes, even when someone had it for a short time. Why are you ruining this thread? I also think about things about threats but i keep them to myself. This is a community who should support each other and should motivate each other to recover. I't making me sick. Get off of this site then if you can't say someting positive! So many negativity on this site. I'm leaving and i'm going to recover because this whole site is bullshit. Just wanting to leave this here.


This is a difficult issue. I get frustrated with negative comments in the recovery section, but when someone comes along and says, "hey, just do this," some people will get offended, which is understandable, particularly when they use language like, "stop feeling sorry for yourself," or "stop making excuses," which is offensive to someone in a dark place who wants nothing more than to get better. You are often talking about deeply ingrained beliefs or ways of thinking and you can't change your mind overnight.

However, negativity is a destructive set of beliefs that can hold you back and discourage others. When I feel negative, I also tend to keep it to myself rather than discourage another person's recovery. It's better to not be proud and not take offence, and keep an open mind. Even if someone's advice is especially glib, don't take it personally. Just read it and ask if there's anything I can take from it. If there isn't, move on. Also bear in mind that one piece of advice is not invalid because you might need something else first. You may find yourself following that advice after you've found what else it was you needed. It's also good to be humble and ask, "if many people are saying the same thing, is there something I'm missing or something I keep doing that isn't working?" If you dismiss things too quickly as snake oil you might not really be trying to understand something and be self-sabotaging.

I always say that you can say what you want - you're free to disagree - but put it in a dignified way that doesn't contribute to an aggressive atmosphere. People often complain that not enough people come back to post their recovery story, but if you look at some of the hostile responses it's maybe not surprising why more don't. It's easy to imagine someone who is happy and recovered thinking, "I know, I'll go and post what I did so it will help people," then reading a few of the replies here and thinking, "nah, I don't need the grief, they don't want to hear it."


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

Yeah, everyone can agree to disagree BUT at the end of the day, he/she is free from dpdr. Even though what they’re saying helped them, for most of us just getting on with life and distractions aren’t enough. Especially if you don’t know what symptoms people have. Distractions can help a bit but can only do so much. It gets annoying when you’ve been doing that and still feel it but hey, it’s what helped them. Congrats on becoming you again!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I guess I was trying to be fair and balanced but my actual concern is not really about what method is being suggested, it's simply about level of aggression or plain old rudeness.

It's just as easy to say, "I don't agree with you because..," than it is to say, "you're an asshole and that's bullshit," which is antisocial and kills discussion. It's also selfish because someone else may want to talk to that person.

I'm a complex case myself and most of these methods didn't really work for me either - although there is a lot of room for interpretation of these things - but you have to expect that MOST of the stories will be of this type. Attacking them all - as has been the policy in the past - is not only toxic to the forum, but completely pointless.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

i also have an easy cure. Suffer ocular migraines, focal temporal lobe seizures, vestibular dysfunction, and 5 episodes of major depression with dp//dr and all the accessories over 40 years.

Find a case history in a medical journal that explains your life. Get an EEG to explain the epilepsy, get some ECT to deal with the depression. Resume life as if nothing ever happened.


----------

